# Should I buy this??



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi

I have just seen this in my local Waitrose, reduced from £180 to £80.

By chance today I also acquired an old Gaggia Classic for free. So I am having a dilemma, do I buy the reduced one as well??

any thoughts,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-RI8327-01-Espresso-Machine/dp/B009CVSTTW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1430413265&sr=8-5&keywords=gaggia+coffee+machines

cheers

Chris


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic for free? Nice one. Keep your money and invest in a decent grinder.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Providing the classic works, just stick with it.

They are reliable and if the Italians know anything it's how to build robust espresso machines.

I think in terms of features, the classic probably has the most - short of the baby class - of the Gaggia range.

The baby class also has volumetric shots I believe.

But I can't really recommend that.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Classic for free? Nice one. Keep your money and invest in a decent grinder.


I second this sentiment !

A decent grinder pays dividends in the cup every time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jedi oh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just seen this in my local Waitrose, reduced from £180 to £80.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers guys. Seems unanimous.

The free one was from a guy at work, he's had it there for ages and never used it. I asked him today that if ever he was going to sell it to let me know. He said to take it it and when I asked how much he said nothing. I'll have to give him something for it so technically it's not free but I am pretty pleased. It needs a clean and descaling but he says it works well.

So in the hunt for a grinder now.

Thaks again.

Chris


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jedi oh said:


> Cheers guys. Seems unanimous.
> 
> The free one was from a guy at work, he's had it there for ages and never used it. I asked him today that if ever he was going to sell it to let me know. He said to take it it and when I asked how much he said nothing. I'll have to give him something for it so technically it's not free but I am pretty pleased. It needs a clean and descaling but he says it works well.
> 
> ...


There's an LC Max on eBay.

Jus' sayin'.

Might even get it for 100.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Jedi oh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


That's the short answer... The long answer is...

Nooooooooooooooooooooo......


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Good choice to stick with the Classic and save the money for a grinder. Good luck with your hunt


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers, but can't find it.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cleaned up and descaled the Classic. Used it at work to day and made flat whites for the team. They seemed to enjoy them and I really enjoyed using the classic. It'll be my work machine, and I think I'll be popular now!!


----------

